# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Lần đầu tiên Miss Teen được tổ chức ở nước ngoài

## phamvanhoa7592

Lần đầu tiên Miss Teen được tổ chức ở nước ngoài


Miss Teen 2012 có quá nhiều điều mà các bạn, nhất là các bạn nữ sinh tuổi từ 16-19 tuổi nên update. Đó chính là lần đầu tiên cuộc thi Tìm kiếm ngôi sao tuổi Teen đưa các thí sinh lọt vào vòng chung kết ra nước ngoài để tranh tài ở một số phần thi, ghi hình và quảng bá hình ảnh của Việt Nam đến với bạn bè thế giới, điểm đến sẽ là một nước có nền kinh tế năng động và bề dầy lịch sử văn hóa ở Châu Á mà BTC muốn giữ bí mật như một món quà bất ngờ cho các thí sinh. Xem thêm chi tiết tại đây: missteen.go.vn/tin-tuc/28/the-le-cuoc-thi-ngoi-sao-tuoi-teen-2012


Toàn bộ các phần thi tài sẽ được ghi hình và phát sóng trong 12 chương trình truyền hình thực tế trên kênh HTV3 và Đài truyền hình Kỹ thuật số VTC. Mỗi tập phát sóng là một vòng thi gay cấn, phản ánh những thử thách mà các nữ sinh phải nỗ lực hết mình vượt qua để chinh phục đỉnh vinh quang. 



Ca sĩ Bảo Thy nổi tiếng từ bệ phóng Miss Audition 2007


Woa….đây đúng là sân chơi vô cùng hấp dẫn của các bạn năm nay đấy. Cùng update để nhận quà liền tay trên fanpage facebook của cuộc thi nhé: facebook.com/pages/Miss-Teen-2012/404527796262783?ref=hl


Còn nữa, Bạn nào đăng ký xong và hồ sơ được duyệt rồi thì cập nhật thông tin về chung kết miền của Miss Teen 2012 nè: missteen.go.vn/tin-tuc/54/thong-bao-thoi-gian-dien-ra-chung-ket-mien-miss-teen-2012. Hứa hẹn Miss Teen 2012 năm nay cực kỳ hấp dẫn đấy.

----------

